# [SOLVED]Problem z gcc

## Tomi.B

Witam. Już nie raz instalowałem Gentoo. Wczoraj rozpoczęłem kolejną instalację na architekturze ARM. I problem w tym ze w zmiennej MAKEOPTS jak wpisałem march=native to gcc nie kompiluje nic w logach wywala ze architektura nieznana.

Na wiki znalazłem polecenie do sprawdzenia z jakimi optymalizacjami będzie działał gcc po wybraniu march=native

Polecenie:

```
echo | gcc -dM -E - -march=native
```

Wynik:

```
cc1: error: bad value (native) for -march switch
```

Wersja GCC:

```
gcc (Gentoo 4.6.3 p1.11, pie-0.5.2) 4.6.3
```

Last edited by Tomi.B on Sat Mar 16, 2013 4:44 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## arturx

ARM nie obsługuje -march=native

http://gcc.gnu.org/onlinedocs/gcc-4.6.3/gcc/ARM-Options.html#ARM-Options

----------

## Tomi.B

Hm... fakt;) Dziękuję.

----------

## Crenshaw

słaby troll, 

MAKEOPTS to zmienna w której są parametry dla make

CFLAGS to zmienna której szukasz

w nowszym gcc jest:

http://gcc.gnu.org/onlinedocs/gcc-4.7.2/gcc/ARM-Options.html#ARM-Options

----------

